# Haitian official who spoke against Clinton Foundation shot in head



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2017)

*Haitian official who spoke against Clinton Foundation shot in head*

Klaus Eberwein?s death last week has been ruled as a suicide, according to the Miami-Dade medical examiner?s office, but suspicions are mounting, as the former Haitian government official was actually scheduled to testify in court Tuesday before the Haitian Senate?s Ethics and Anti-Corruption Commission.

Unconfirmed reports have come from multiple media outlets that Eberwin was expected to expose corruption of the Clinton Foundation in Haiti.

The Miami Herald reported that Eberwin was discovered in a South Dade Quality Inn motel room last Tuesday, July 11, dead of an apparent suicide. Veronica Lamar, the Miami-Dade medical examiner records supervisor, declared, ?He shot himself in the head,? and listed his time of death at 12:19 p.m.

Eberwin, 50, had served as director general of Haiti?s economic development agency, known as FAES, from May 2012 until February 2015. He was a supporter of former Haitian President Michel Martelly, and was also a partner in a popular pizza restaurant, Muncheez, in Haiti.

Muncheez owner Gilbert Bailly didn?t seem to feel he was suicidal, saying he had just spoken to Eberwin two weeks earlier, and he was in a good mood, the Haiti Libre reported. The two were planning to open another new Muncheez restaurant in Sunrise together.

The Miami Herald claimed that Eberwin had ?fallen on hard times? and worked as an Uber driver for a while in South Florida.

Eberwin had reportedly faced charges of fraud and corruption over how funds were handled and FAES? oversight of ?shoddy construction? to replace schools after the earthquake in Haiti in January 2010.

He was scheduled to testify in court Tuesday. The Miami Herald reported, ?The commission is investigating the management of PetroCaribe funds, the money Haiti receives from Venezuela?s discounted oil program.?

However, other outlets are reporting that Eberwin had alleged it was actually the Clinton Foundation who was responsible for mishandling the funds intended to assist Haiti after the earthquake.

He had reportedly stated that he believed his life was in danger, after speaking out against the alleged criminal activities of the Clinton Foundation.

At a protest outside the Clinton Foundation headquarters in Manhattan last year, Eberwin reportedly said, ?The Clinton Foundation, they are criminals, they are thieves, they are liars, they are a disgrace.?

Eberwein had alleged that only 0.6 percent of all the donations flowing into the Clinton Foundation intended to help the earthquake victims actually ended up going to Haitian organizations. Another 9.6 percent went to the Haitian government ? and the remaining 89.8 percent as given to non-Haitian organizations.

During the 2016 presidential election, Haitian Americans came out in heavy opposition to Hillary Clinton, and in full support of Donald Trump, as they alleged that the Clintons had destroyed Haiti.

The news of Eberwein?s death hit the same week as GOP operative Peter Smith, who was found dead in a hotel room in Rochester, Minnesota.  Smith had launched an effort to obtain Hillary Clinton?s missing emails from Russian hackers, and was found dead with his head covered with a bag, along with a ?suicide note? claiming there was ?no foul play whatsoever.?

Former UN General Assembly president John Ashe was found dead June 22, 2016, just days before he was scheduled to testify in a massive bribery case involving a Chinese billionnaire Clinton Foundation donor.

In May 2017, the body of a respected federal prosecutor, Beranton Whisenant Jr., washed up on a Florida beach. Whisenant, who had handled visa and passport fraud cases, had reportedly suffered head trauma.

*Source:* http://dennismichaellynch.com/hatian-official-spoke-clinton-foundation-shot-head/


----------



## ROID (Jul 18, 2017)

Stop posting about them. We are all going to get raided then commit suicide from a gear overdose.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 18, 2017)

https://youtu.be/iTvdgSYfKhw


----------



## blergs. (Jul 18, 2017)

Fuk em, I posted it on my FB.


----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2017)

...*Fox News has **reported that XPresident Obama is killing old white people* .......*only trump cam save us.....  *  ...


----------



## Arnold (Jul 18, 2017)

I think that was CNN's story...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2017)

Prince said:


> I think that was CNN's story...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



... sorry but *no Bob* , Anneta Griffee is a right wing blogger, a Senior Consultant with Ambit Energy, a right wing pro trump group... she's on face book.. 

  she's considered a real *hottie* by right wingers ...


----------



## Arnold (Jul 18, 2017)

#MakeAmericanGreatAgain Chuck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anonim (Jul 30, 2017)

Prince said:


> #MakeAmericanGreatAgain Chuck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I spoken to alot of haitians and this shit stinks as much as the suicide of the ultra music festival owner right before court. New school mafia 

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anonim (Jul 30, 2017)

charley said:


> ... sorry but *no Bob* , Anneta Griffee is a right wing blogger, a Senior Consultant with Ambit Energy, a right wing pro trump group... she's on face book..
> 
> she's considered a real *hottie* by right wingers ...


Id fuck her in no time...!

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ROID (Jul 31, 2017)

I miss Al gore


----------

